# 2012 ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS Halloween Finds



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the Sphinx. The fountain is very nice, too. Like you said, painted otherwise, the relief would look a heck of a lot better


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love those finds thanks so much for sharing them! How much was the sphinx? I actually like the colors on the plaque, it will be nice to pick up the Blackiliting off it. If it wont flouress I could add some paint to make it pop. Like rub in some into the black part so the hieroglyphics will stand out. 

I hope my ross has these items I need them for my Egyptian scene!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kittyvibe, I believe 6.99 ea. Check my album though. I posted the price and dimensions there as I recall. 

I've seen a number of members mentioning they are doing an Eqyptian theme so decided to post the pics. I've been to 3 locations in my area over the past week and all 3 locations had 1 each of the Sphinxs. I bought 2 so that I can use them as book ends on my bookshelf during the rest of the year. The finish and materials look so much like last year's pharaoh's bust that I'm hoping ROSS will get in more pieces like it. Did you buy the bust last year as well?

If anyone is looking to find these pieces I would strongly suggest checking your local store now and over the next few weeks. My experience and from what has been posted on the forum before is that the same item is very likely to show up in locations around the country around the same time frame. And what they get in for the most part is all the quantity that will come into that store, particularly on home decor items. Those Frankenbust statutes did appear two years in a row but I think that is more the exception. The Gemmy mic talking White Haired Spirit Ball guy was in most stores the first year and a few stores the next year got a few more in, probably left over inventory. Aside from that I haven't seen them back in at Halloween time at all.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I love Ross been redo doing master bath and have found some awesome stuff, not to mention staying on the look out for the big event. I can spend way tooo much $$$ in that store


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry haven't gotten around to the fountain picture yet, but stopped in today to a nearby ROSS DRESS FOR LESS, and found this shiny golden bust! So glad I stopped in. Only one on the shelf (and this was a bigger store where I thought they might get in two of something) for 19.99. She will be perfect with my golden ROSS Pharaoh bust from 2011. My receipt says she's 13-1/2 inches tall. So far, this year has been great for Egyptian booty. My tomb raider theme is really shaping up to look fabulous.




















Here's photos of last year's Pharaoh bust, which was 21.99. There is a possibility if they had unsold Pharaohs, they will be back on the shelf this year so figured I post him as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW people unfamiliar with ROSS should know they get in all kinds of halloween and halloween related items during the year, not just the Egyptian stuff I'm posting. The photos do seem slanted that way at the moment.  Nice Egyptian stuff like this is hard to find in stores, particularly discount stores.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet Egyptian booty there GhostofSpooky! I'd pick those up for a Indiana Jones display, let alone all the great ideas for Halloween!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Due to these suggestions I went by Ross the other day and loaded up! I am beefing up my mummy area this year, so I scored:









And I couldn't leave this behind at only $3:









I have an evil scarecrow that I surround with cornstalks, fencing and tons of crows (a la The Birds). I figured the sign would look good hanging crooked on the fencing with a crow perched on top.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great finds,,, I love the Egyptian theme,, have always been enthralled with the old Egyptian tombs, etc,,, some day I will have to do that for a theme


dang, am jealous,, no Ross around here that I have ever heard of,,,,,


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Ross store about an hour away from me and yet I have never been in it before!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

SpookyGirl, since you haven't been in one here's a link to last year's ROSS shopping thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105492-2011-finds-ross-dress-less.html. to give you an idea of what they might typically carry. 

I have photos from ROSS in the several years of my shopping albums if you want to click on my user name and bring them up (see description on pic for which store). There are lots of ROSS photos that were posted in the general What Did You Find/Buy Today thread and elsewhere in other threads. A general "ROSS" search by post will turn up lots of goodies. One year a number of people found this ruby red? wine decanter that was selling elsewhere for tens of dollars more. It was pretty cool with an etched skull on it, great party "poison" bottle. One year Ross, which gets clearance and overstock, got in a large supply of Gemmy large Spirit Balls with a _microphone_ that a number of us snatched up for $20 each and a HF member did a hack for us on how to connect an mp3 player to it using the mic jack to get the Spirit Ball guy to say what you recorded for it. They also got in large resin tombstones from Gemmy. Wilton, Dept. 56 Halloween are among the other product names that come to mind that I've seen in the store.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome finds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i love the finding. I would enjoy doing my bedroom or maybe my living like that.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Wow! Sooo stylish! Makes me feel all wrapped up inside!  Now if you could only find Harrison Ford on the shelves.... I dream of a room idea where I make Indiana Jones and the Temple of Swoon... *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found these new "stone" resin busts in ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS today. The one on the left is 13 inches high and was 14.99; the one on the right is 8 inches high and was 6.99. 











BTW yesterday I received a large coffee table size book that my husband ordered for me--on the treasures in Tut's tomb--I'll see if I can post a few pics of it tomorrow under the "What Did You Find/Buy Today" thread. Simply stunning edition and will be helpful in recreating some treasures for my haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few new pics from today. The black resin cats are bookends (6.99 ea), the LED lanterns have a 5 hours on/19 hours off timer function (also 6.99) and come with 3AAA batteries. I thought the diamond pattern made them look old worldly. I believe it's all plastic. Nice and lightweight. The candle is part of the lantern. I'm including a photo of the glass heads (7.99). I thought they looked kind of cool and sure they could be prop worthy. Kind of reminds me of the transparent head that sat atop the alien leader of the cylons in the old Battlestar Galactica series.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are nice finds at good prices. I think the lanterns are about half of what other stores have them for.


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

Found these at a local ROSS yesterday. Couldn't pass them up. The lanterns were $6.99 and the little angle was $5.99. Going to put her on a column and stick her in the cemetery.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Love everything! Especially those glass heads I wonder if the bottom of them are open so you can throw lights inside of them, they kinda look like it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blackfog, yes the heads are hollow. Mentioned it in my album but forgot to say something here.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

blackfog said:


> Love everything! Especially those glass heads I wonder if the bottom of them are open so you can throw lights inside of them, they kinda look like it.


World Market used to carry these, I don't know if they still do or not as another place to look. They are open on the bottom as I recall.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks sumrtym appreciate it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Restocking of some items mentioned previously*

BTW the Egyptian silver sphinx and the black background tomb carving in Post #1 are back in the stores, along with the clear green glass heads in Post #17. My stores had duplicates of each and maybe more than two of the heads. I think they were in the process of stocking the decor shelves and just noticed them yesterday while in two of my local ROSS. Also making a return is the clear glass skull votive holders that I bought last year (they are in my 2011 album along with the footed piece I'm mentioning below). They are in two sizes. 

I have NOT noticed the clear glass skull footed glassware yet but that would nice to see make a comeback as well. I picked up a set of four and would love to make it 8 if possible for a dinner party. Appreciate hearing if you guys notice it in your stores. I don't make the store rounds as frequently as I have in the past so could use a heads up myself.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I was in my local Ross store two days ago and I saw three different clear glass skull pieces. But I can't remember if one of them was footed or not. Additionally, I saw a set of plates with a skull design embossed on them and a set of skull coffee mugs (but the mugs were pink!). 

Also, a couple of weeks ago, some of the Egyptian heads were on clearance in my store. However, as you mentioned, there are now other Egyptian-style figurines in stock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW here's the glass skulls Tarker Midnight and I were mentioning. Depending on the staff they might be in the home decor area with candles and figurines or the footed skull will be found in the tableware/glassware section.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

im new i scored onthis fountain that looks like a grave make and water flows in four diferent directions i love it so much it even lights the only problem is u hear the motor im gonna add red food coloring


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gemmyhalloweenlover can the noise of the pump motor be covered up by a spooky audio soundtrack? As far as the food coloring thing, will that stain? Like amything that the fountain splashes on or in setting it up and some liquid falls out? My experience with food coloring is that it is hard to get out if you ever do completely. You might want to ask the question in the prop area about stainless blood for a fountain or see first if it's already been asked. 

I have a fountain outside and one year decided to use red covers on my fountain lights to make the fountain look bloody. Not the same effect exactly but how I got around the issue. Also added those dripping blood clings to the front edges. You need to be careful of those too because those can stain things as well. Really meant for putting on glass. 

Is your fountain one of those Sara Peyton fountains? I like her designs if so. Nice to see you posting


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I put some cherry Kool-Aid in my outside fountain without a problem. I'm not sure if it stains or not but I figured it would come out easier than food coloring.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

@ghostofspookie&tannasgach thanx 4 the tips


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

oh yeah my gemmy strobe with soud or other noise maker would be great also another problem is that its uneven its tilted and only 3 ways are even except1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I saw that PIER 1 has a glass head like the one posted early in the thread, it's 19.95, ROSS' version is 7.99. I still occasionally see these in my stores.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Now, I'm sort of disappointed with the Mummy stuff because this thread started in Feb. What are the chances they have that resin smaller Mummy or that gold with blue Mummy that I think is a lady?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cooled off a bit so decided to see what my small ROSS had in for Halloween. And they did have some things stocked. They had two end caps pictured below and I found the skeleton footed goblet that I was hoping they would restock this year so I can end up with a set of 8 (3 more to go!). I have posted prices and additional info in the album descriptions.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And I also found these items on shelf in other parts of the store (stationery section and the glassware/vase area):


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> Now, I'm sort of disappointed with the Mummy stuff because this thread started in Feb. What are the chances they have that resin smaller Mummy or that gold with blue Mummy that I think is a lady?



So hard to say, but I was in a ROSS a month or so ago and saw the silver sphinx, the black stella carving and I think one or two of the busts and that was months after I originally posted my pics. I was in there tonight and saw a golden jeweled Egyptian figurine on the shelf, so Egyptian stuff is still making an appearance. Obviously each store is different. You just need to keep checking in. Helps if you have a few locations in your area as well, which I do so can post a wider variety of what I see. Not every store seems to get in the exact same stuff, but items do reappear in a store from time to time and from year to year (like the Frankenstein bust pictured in my album a few years ago). Most ROSS stores across the country do seem to get a number of the same items in around the same general timeframe though.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Halloweenfan,

Homegoods near me (Pittsburgh, PA) had a resin mummy. Probably about a foot high. I can snap a picture next time I am there if you want. I would guess it would be between 12-15 dollars. I could pick it up for you if you are interested plus shipping. It was pretty neat looking. Looked like out of Karloff's "Mummy." If anyone can find the two Headless Horses pieces from Homegoods, please let me know! I will gladly recoup your shipping and time costs on top of the cost of the items! My Homegoods said they didn't plan on getting them in and I must have them!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow....love the sphinx and bust pics! I (and my cats) would love the Bastet statues!  I'll have to check out Ross within the next day or so.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Darkpumpkin, I don't think I remember seeing a mummy in my store yet. Is it a full length statute of one? Whether or not Halloweenfan is interested in a photo I like to see what it looks like! I probably have enough pieces to put into my tomb robber scene now, but I like ROSS' resin figures all the same.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> Hey Halloweenfan,
> 
> Homegoods near me (Pittsburgh, PA) had a resin mummy. Probably about a foot high. I can snap a picture next time I am there if you want. I would guess it would be between 12-15 dollars. I could pick it up for you if you are interested plus shipping. It was pretty neat looking. Looked like out of Karloff's "Mummy." If anyone can find the two Headless Horses pieces from Homegoods, please let me know! I will gladly recoup your shipping and time costs on top of the cost of the items! My Homegoods said they didn't plan on getting them in and I must have them!!


No, that's okay. I have Home Goods near me I can check out.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Ghost,

It's not full length. But it is probably around a foot high. It has a classic style look to it. Like Karloff in "The Mummy." I'll happily snap a picture next time I am there. He has his arms folded over and looked pretty menacing. Pretty cool piece.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I stopped in ROSS this a.m., different location than last, and they had 3 endcaps out, new pieces not pictured before. Some cute pirate skull serving bowls in ceramic and saw wooden "pirate's nests" as well in the furniture area. They were real wood with black metal bands (13 inches high by 18 inches diameter) for 19.99. Could see it also in a witch's setting I think. Will come back later today and post pics. 

@@Darkpumpkin, sounds cool. Yes, please snap a photo if it's still there. Was it at HG or at Ross?


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Ghost,

It was at Homegoods. I finally have nursing lined up for my daughter so I will be able to get out and about within the next day or so to snap a pic for you. If you are interested, I can pick it up for you if it is still there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> Ghost,
> 
> It was at Homegoods. I finally have nursing lined up for my daughter so I will be able to get out and about within the next day or so to snap a pic for you. If you are interested, I can pick it up for you if it is still there.


Probably a photo would be fine. I have a few HGs within an hour of driving so if I like it could probably find one out here and save on shipping, but thanks. I think your store probably got it before mine and am curious to see what it looks like based on your description.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in ROSS during lunch today and they have added a bunch of Wilton's halloween items. Various cookie cutters and I found one of the Bat Treat Boxes (set of 4) that I ended up buying, 2.49. They had some halloween microfiber throws that were also new. Not much else yet and Halloween was still occupying the same endcap space. 

I did see the _perfect_ Haunted mirror however, that I wish wasn't as expensive as it was, $50. Couldn't justify buying it for that price but fell in love with the frame.




























oh and they also had some microfleece square matching pillows on the other endcap that matched the throws.


Here's the mirror. I love it. Can't you just picture using it for a Magic Mirror?










Oh and saw this in the bath accessory area....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cooled off a bit so decided to see what my small ROSS had in for Halloween. And they did have some things stocked. They had two end caps pictured below and I found the skeleton footed goblet that I was hoping they would restock this year so I can end up with a set of 8 (3 more to go!). I have posted prices and additional info in the album descriptions.


it looks like my ross but it could be any ross


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't buy anything, so no photos, but I did think Ross had some cool items when I checked in there today. I liked their throw pillows quite a bit. Also liked the ceremic pirate bowl and coffin dish. Also some nice looking spell-type books that were hollow inside.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

ghost of spookie: went to my local ross yesterday..they had ONE of those lanterns with the webs on them in your pics.it had a huge crack in it..i want them so bad..see yours is plenty stocked  your store has lots that mine didn't also


----------



## amydoodle0528 (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome finds! Thery're so beautiful to look at, and I'm sure kids would be intent on staring at them if they were up lit. Then while they were looking at them you could have something pop out, light up, or a sound that would go off to scare them. It would be a great mis-direction : )


----------

